# board bag recommendations



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Lots of choices. 

Wheelie Locker | Burton Snowboards

I have one of these, can carry 3 boards plus 2-3 sets of bindings and all my other gear. 

Or this 

Wheelie Gig Bag | Burton Snowboards

Holds 2 boards and lots of gear, I have 2 of these. Between 1 wheelie locker and 2 wheelie gig bags a family of four can carry their stuff. 

Be careful however, either of the above can be stufffed way above the airlines weight cap per bag, after which you get charged big time for a heavy bag. In canada it's 50lbs. So there is such a thing as too much room.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

My Dakine low roller is great. Fits two boards, 2 sets of bindings, boots and some outerwear. High roller holds more.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

You'll never be able to fit two boards in a bag with both having bindings attached. Just take them off and throw a screw driver in the bag.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> You'll never be able to fit two boards in a bag with both having bindings attached. Just take them off and throw a screw driver in the bag.


^^^ and I recommend Dakine bags, bombproof so far.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Bamfboardman said:


> You'll never be able to fit two boards in a bag with both having bindings attached. Just take them off and throw a screw driver in the bag.


Um, no.
I do this all the time.
It is very easy.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Um, no.
> I do this all the time.
> It is very easy.


Good for you but it's a thousand times easier to take the bindings off your boards, Lay them across the bottom and put everything else you need inside your bag.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2015)

sheepstealer said:


> For flying/long distance travel with. Are there better brands/models to carry at a minimum 2 boards? With bindings on?
> 
> Thanks.


There is a proper way to travel and a way not to. The guy who said he fits in two boards with both bindings on and all of his other snowboard gear in his snowboard bag is lying. He must not be putting his boots or something else in the bag. Or he is the size of a female and brings no backup gear.


You put ALL your snowboard gear in your snowboard bag. I am talking, everything and anything. If I am traveling with two boards and flying, I will only have one set of bindings on one board and have the other lay flat under the other board. I will attached the bindings to my carry on backpack. Fyi flying rules for all airlines you are only allowed to have "one snowboard or pair of skis in the bag," may have a bad day if they open the bag and see two full setups.


I use a Burton Wheelie Bag, size 166. Regardless of which bag just make sure it has wheels, its a MUST have.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Bamfboardman said:


> Good for you but it's a thousand times easier to take the bindings off your boards, Lay them across the bottom and put everything else you need inside your bag.


Your original statement said that two boards with bindings attached CAN'T be put in a bag.
If you meant to say that it is easier to take the bindings off, then you should have said that.

Good for me indeed.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

golfer1659 said:


> There is a proper way to travel and a way not to. The guy who said he fits in two boards with both bindings on and all of his other snowboard gear in his snowboard bag is lying. He must not be putting his boots or something else in the bag. Or he is the size of a female and brings no backup gear.


He is not lying.
Did you understand what he actually wrote?

He said he puts SOME outerwear in the bag with 2 boards with bindings plus boots.
THAT is what he wrote.

Try understanding what you read before calling someone a liar.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

golfer1659 said:


> There is a proper way to travel and a way not to. The guy who said he fits in two boards with both bindings on and all of his other snowboard gear in his snowboard bag is lying. He must not be putting his boots or something else in the bag. ...
> 
> I use a Burton Wheelie Bag, size 166. Regardless of which bag just make sure it has wheels, its a MUST have.


I have 2 old dakine (w/o wheels) bags (found at the thrift store for $5 and $10)...can fit in charlie slasher 164 with binders plus another board with bindings....and helmet, boots, jacket, pants...etc. It's doable...and heavy as hell.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Agreed take one set of bindings off so save space, when I travel with my board bag it's a carry on backpack and my board bag, EVERYTHING I need for riding fits into my board bag.

Little piece of advice regardless of what you buy or how you pack it.......

Put rope extensions(zipper handles) on your zippers so the TSA assholes don't break the dam metal pieces off like they do every time for me.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

golfer1659 said:


> There is a proper way to travel and a way not to. The guy who said he fits in two boards with both bindings on and all of his other snowboard gear in his snowboard bag is lying. He must not be putting his boots or something else in the bag. Or he is the size of a female and brings no backup gear.
> 
> 
> You put ALL your snowboard gear in your snowboard bag. I am talking, everything and anything. If I am traveling with two boards and flying, I will only have one set of bindings on one board and have the other lay flat under the other board. I will attached the bindings to my carry on backpack. Fyi flying rules for all airlines you are only allowed to have "one snowboard or pair of skis in the bag," may have a bad day if they open the bag and see two full setups.
> ...



Only problem with that is weight. Some airlines if it is over 50 lbs you get nabbed with a $75 fee both ways. No thanks.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

alxmlr789 said:


> Only problem with that is weight. Some airlines if it is over 50 lbs you get nabbed with a $75 fee both ways. No thanks.


Find a scale and weigh your bag before you leave for the airport, sometimes I take my foot and lift up the corner of the bag most of the time the checkin agents aren't watching your bag\scale that closely.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Find a scale and weigh your bag before you leave for the airport, sometimes I take my foot and lift up the corner of the bag most of the time the checkin agents aren't watching your bag\scale that closely.


I usually do that on my bathroom scale as it is. Definitely a must do before you throw all that gear in there.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Agreed take one set of bindings off so save space, when I travel with my board bag it's a carry on backpack and my board bag, EVERYTHING I need for riding fits into my board bag.
> 
> Little piece of advice regardless of what you buy or how you pack it.......
> 
> Put rope extensions(zipper handles) on your zippers so the TSA assholes don't break the dam metal pieces off like they do every time for me.


The only thing I do differently is carry my boots on. Nothing sucks more than rental boots.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> The only thing I do differently is carry my boots on. Nothing sucks more than rental boots.


Why would you carry them on instead of laying them flat on your boards in your bag with the rest of your gear?

maybe my old burton board bag is larger than average......


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm impressed that some of you can fit two boards with bindings in a bag. I can do one board with bindings plus a second board without bindings in my bag. 

I have a 3CS featherlite wheelie and love it! Looks like it is hard to get in the USA, I bought mine in Whistler a few years back. Highly recommend it - really well built. 

Featherlite Wheelie


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Why would you carry them on instead of laying them flat on your boards in your bag with the rest of your gear?
> 
> maybe my old burton board bag is larger than average......


If you airline loses your bag you can pretty much rent everything that'll ride the exact same but your boots. It takes a while for your boots to mold to your feet.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Agreed take one set of bindings off so save space, when I travel with my board bag it's a carry on backpack and my board bag, EVERYTHING I need for riding fits into my board bag.
> 
> Little piece of advice regardless of what you buy or how you pack it.......
> 
> Put rope extensions(zipper handles) on your zippers so the TSA assholes don't break the dam metal pieces off like they do every time for me.


I do the same thing. Large carry on suitcase and backpack goes under the seat, everything else goes into board bag and try to keep it at 49 lbs or less (carry a small travel scale). Can fit everything I need. Two boards, two sets of bindings. I have a Dakine rolling bag I got way cheap...I think it was so cheap because it exceeds the length requirements for airlines, but I fold the top over with the built in straps and works perfect. Never had the issue with them breaking my zippers yet. 

I leave one set of bindings on and remove the other. Never tried to keep the bindings on both boards.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2015)

alxmlr789 said:


> Only problem with that is weight. Some airlines if it is over 50 lbs you get nabbed with a $75 fee both ways. No thanks.


I travel ALL THE TIME this way for snowboarding, domestically and internationally. Its a PROVEN way to travel for me for years. No worries there, its just how its done. No upcharges or fees. Just pack smart. I fit ALL my snowboard gear in my one snowboard bag and its fine under the limit. You must not travel a lot.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

golfer1659 said:


> I travel ALL THE TIME this way for snowboarding, domestically and internationally. Its a PROVEN way to travel for me for years. No worries there, its just how its done. No upcharges or fees. Just pack smart. I fit ALL my snowboard gear in my one snowboard bag and its fine under the limit. You must not travel a lot.


No up charges or fees as long as you're under the weight limit, or are you saying your bag goes over the weight limit and you don't get charged extra fees?
I HAVE travelled a fair bit with my gear and the airlines are adamant about staying within the weight limit.

On my current trip, the guy ahead of me at the airport check-in was 1 pound over the limit. He was going to be charged an extra $75 for that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> No up charges or fees as long as you're under the weight limit, or are you saying your bag goes over the weight limit and you don't get charged extra fees?
> I HAVE travelled a fair bit with my gear and the airlines are adamant about staying within the weight limit.
> 
> On my current trip, the guy ahead of me at the airport check-in was 1 pound over the limit. He was going to be charged an extra $75 for that.



I personally "pack smart." I bring backups for all my clothing, gloves, goggles.....etc and 1 pair of boots. Normally when I ride BC or Colorado I will just bring my one board and one pair of bindings which is a Jones Flagship and can ride the pow and groomers that you get at both places. Maybe bring a second board and I can carry my second bindings on the plane. I always weigh my bags at home before flying.


Btw, that dumbass in front of you I guess wasn't traveling for snowboarding and skiing? Because if he was "1 pound over" you just transfer the weight to your other baggage and or your carry on. Its not brain science, equal the weight out amongst your bags and know what you can carry on the plane. I have also seen people 1-2 pounds over and not get charged. My friend showed up with a bag overweight and she moved some stuff over and was still over weight and the guy said it was fine. This was just several weeks ago going out to Colorado.

I can pack my wheelie bag to the max with every single snowboard equipment and apparel and stay under weight, I also am 6'4 with size 13, so I have the biggest sizes for everything there can be.


Other tricks of the trade is carry your helmet through the airport. If you ever get shit, you can actually wear it on your head through security. So majority of times its either bindings, boots and helmet through the airport but I have never had to do any of that, but there are easy ways to save from weight like I just listed.


Also when I bought my bag I looked at the weight of all possibilities, I am pretty sure those DaKine bags weigh more. So you are already shooting yourself in the foot from the start. Biggest doesn't always mean the best.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Fees are all depending on who you're flying with. I flew delta a few weeks back to go up to Big Sky and my bag weighted 35 pounds, they still charged me 25 dollars.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2015)

Bamfboardman said:


> Fees are all depending on who you're flying with. I flew delta a few weeks back to go up to Big Sky and my bag weighted 35 pounds, they still charged me 25 dollars.


He is talking about Overage charges. I fly jetblue and first bag always flys free and second bag is 50.


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

Southwest is great because 2 bags fly free and they really just make sure you don't exceed 100 pounds. So even if you're board bag is over the 50 pounds, if you're 2nd bag is under, there's no issue. As always, weigh each before.


----------



## paladyr (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm looking at getting one of these two bags to check my one set of snowboarding gear:

Dakine Low Roller
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IY2IY0O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A6Y8EA3VZD1DF

Dakine Tour
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HNXGP38/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A6Y8EA3VZD1DF

I guess the question is whether or not the wheels are worth the extra $28?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

paladyr said:


> I'm looking at getting one of these two bags to check my one set of snowboarding gear:
> 
> Dakine Low Roller
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IY2IY0O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A6Y8EA3VZD1DF
> ...


Yes, Yes they are. My board bag on any given trip can weight 50 pounds. They also are horrible to pick up as they are so long and bulky.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

You want the wheels...........save your arm strength for tossing back brews.


----------



## paladyr (Jan 29, 2014)

Low roller ordered thanks guys!


----------

